# Obama follows Jesus teachings



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

As some of you know I purchased the book "Politics - According to the Bible" at Christmas. Obama says he is trying to follow Jesus command of love your neighbor. How Obama thinks and how the author of the book I am reading thinks are polar opposites. Nowhere in the Bible does it tell us to care for the lazy. This guy doesn't know enough about the Bible to interpret it correctly. That is just another one of his failures.



> "And so when I talk about our financial institutions playing by the same rules as folks on Main Street, when I talk about making sure insurance companies aren't discriminating against those who are already sick, or making sure that unscrupulous lenders aren't taking advantage of the most vulnerable among us, I do so because I genuinely believe it will make the economy stronger for everybody. But I also do it because I know that far too many neighbors in our country have been hurt and treated unfairly over the last few years, and I believe in God's command to 'love thy neighbor as thyself.'"





> The president said he often falls to his knees in prayer, and emphasized the role of his religious values in determining where to lead the country.


I"ll bet he bows to the east when he falls on his prayer mat.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

If Odumbbo follows Jesus I'll land a Piper Cub on the Moon.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Religion has no place in a political forum in my opinion.
Maybe NODAK needs a religious forum???


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

spentwings said:


> Religion has no place in a political forum in my opinion.
> Maybe NODAK needs a religious forum???


On second thought,,,what better place than a political forum to speculate over a president's religious beliefs.
So let me say, Barack is probably pretty godless,,,just a gut feeling I have. :wink: 
IS that worse than Georgie who probably sang Onward Christan Soldiers in the shower? Not in my opinion.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

All politicians obey one religion..... that is the almighty dollar!


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Not that I disagree,,,but it's only the tip of the berg.
Besides power, self aggrandizement, love of god and country :wink: , etc,,,etc,,,etc,,,
Politicians and religionists want to deliver us from* ourselves*,,,besides our *money*.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Spentwings it is easy to lump a whole group together and I agree that a lot of so called Christians are not what they claim to be. And there are a few politicians that mean well but seem to get distracted. Probably by all the perks that they didn't realized that they would get once in office.

My grandpa said: Take a honest man and get him voted into a political office and within a year he will be a crook.

I have been in charge of a small country Church on the banks of the Roaring River for over 10 years near where I live. We have between 4 and 8 Christian Preachers that come and give us God's message without any charge at all. We have had a group of musicians that came to visit and wanted to know if they could play at the Church occasionally at no charge. (Bluegrass Gospel) We said yes! And they are coming back again next Sunday morning to play. By the way the Church is nonprofit and no one takes a salary.










But our so called prez is coming off more like a muslim than Christian. The so called muslim religion has a more political leaning/origin. Given this, it is approiate to pose the question does the USA need to use the rule of law or the rule of the muslim sharia law in USA courts?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

spentwings said:


> Religion has no place in a political forum in my opinion.
> Maybe NODAK needs a religious forum???


On the contrary it is the basis of this nation. Obama says not, but then I have never believed anything he says. It's hard to stand and read the Mayflower Compact and not understand we are a Christian nation. Then if you read some of the Puritan documents and while you can still remember read our constitution you come to understand that 80% of our constitution is based on those documents. I don't push religion on anyone, but I understand that our constitution guarantees freedom of religion, not freedom from religion. Actually it says "congress" shall make no laws regarding religion. States are free to do as they please, and individuals are without doubt free to do as they wish. Who you are and what you are determines how you vote. There is no way to separate who I am from my Christian background and I vote those values. Under our constitution a person like me who happens to be Muslim is free to vote their values. There is no way to divorce one from the other.

I agree that a president need not be Christian, but I don't like it when they pretend to be. I also don't believe for a second that separation of church and state is anywhere in the constitution. The Supreme Court has acted beyond their capacity telling a judge he can't have the Ten Commandments in his court room. I know most people will disagree. I'm not making the argument from a religious belief, I am making it from a constitutional beliefs. I will not be hypocritical about tis and as much as I oppose Islam I believe a judge who is Muslim also has a right to display what he wishes as an individual even if it's in public.

I think because religion is mentioned in our constitution, and because we have activist judges bias against religion, that a political form is the perfect place for this discussion. Also, it is not the people on this form bringing it up, it's our president. A hypocritical president who's pastor says "God D>m America" and who wants to dump on us one day and suck up the next. He has attacked the Christian religion through his attorney general now he wants us to like him. The first thing that comes to mind is his cancellation of the "National Day of Prayer". We have done it for years, but this year Obama invited the Muslims and they had a day of prayer on the White House lawn. If he is Muslim, go for it, but don't cancel our personal, and our national tradition.

What was it Reagain said? Something like "if we forget we are one nation under God we will be one nation gone under".


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Believe me shine\plains,,,Barack is to sophisticated :lol: to believe in GOD/Allah.
Whatever I am, sophistication wouldn't be a good description.
I respect everyone's views on religion,,,except radical Islamism, evangelism, and in your face atheism.
Nice photo and story BTW! :beer:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

spentwings said:


> I respect everyone's views on religion,,,


To bad I haven't received the same respect from the god fearing crowd over the years.
I don't feel like a victim,,,on the contrary,,,their hypocrisy just reinforces my beliefs. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

spentwings said:


> spentwings said:
> 
> 
> > I respect everyone's views on religion,,,
> ...


Hey spentwings I hope you can tell that I respect you. I see you as a little abrasive at times, but also truth in your sarcasm. I'm not knocking it, because in frustration I am also guilty at times. Sometimes your sarcasm has been a wake up call for me, and I have often deserved it. :thumb:

Some Christians act self righteous alright. Myself, I am a worthless scum sucking sinner who deserves death and hell. Fortunately that isn't going to happen, but not because of anything I do or deserve. I don't see Christians as better. Some non Christians are nicer people than I am. I just have a way out of the bad things I do. 

I do care if people believe or not, but I'm not pushy about it. Often pushy people offend people and push them the wrong direction. That's arrogance.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

You've always been more than kind plains.
Unfortunately for we nonbelievers, cynicism destroys us all if we live long enough.
Actually I envy in a way,,,all those that have a strong belief in GOD.
For one thing,,,it makes old age more tolerabale. :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> For one thing,,,it makes old age more tolerabale.


Exciting perhaps if it didn't have to include pain. :******: My brother often says he is going to find the guy who coined the phrase "Golden Years" and choke the snot out of him. :rollin:


----------

